

PHP Class Generator to Speedup Development - mahadazad
https://github.com/mahadazad/code-gen

======
smt88
Just use an IDE. phpStorm pretty much does this already.

If creating classes is a serious bottleneck in your app, you need to create
fewer classes.

Let's assume this saves you ~15 seconds per class (which I think is generous).
Let's also say you're creating a project with 100 classes (way too many -- use
external libs instead).

Those 1,500 seconds add up to 25 minutes. Hardly a big deal for a project
that's so big, you think it requires 100 brand new classes.

The personality of a programmer is to despise simple repetition that can
easily be turned into code. This unfortunately often leads to micro-
optimizations and tools that take longer to build than to solve a problem.

